# how long will hemlock last till milled



## maplehillfrm (Nov 23, 2008)

I have just been informed that I could have a pile of hemlock logs, some spruce too, but it was cut last yr and with winter coming probably wont be able to get a mill in there until spring,, they are piled pretty good, so only about 8 logs out of about 30 of them, they are all tree lenghth,some up to 50+ feet long,,

do you think the logs will stille be ok to cut in the spring? they are kind of blocked from a lot of snow fall, but not deep enough in the woods to keep them damp, thansk pat

I missed the opportunity by a day to buyt my own used mill last summer,, oh well,


----------



## Cordless (Dec 4, 2009)

I have milled hemlock that had been down for over a year. It was in a big stack, so most of it was up off the ground, that helps. We've been using it for full 2x stock in renovation work, and it has been fine. There was a little shake, but I believe that is in the log regardless of how long it's been cut.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Assuming you live up north (like me) since you said that dirty 4 letter word (snow) They should be just fine this winter. I experience no noticable degrade from Nov.-March.


----------



## maplehillfrm (Nov 23, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks guys, that puts my mind at ease that it wont go to waste for sitting the winter, as I said alot of it is off the ground so I may lose a few on the bottom,, but I have an outside wood furnace so I will just burn it for firewood,, I appreciate the reply, BTW, yes up north, upstate ny outside of binghamton, getting cold now, been a very enjoyable nov and dec,, pat:blink:


----------

